

BBC Freeview HD content management - bensummers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bbcinternet/2010/01/freeview_hd_content_management.html

======
hapless
"The proposed system is designed to make sure that the vast majority of
consumers [...] can watch, record and move Freeview HD programmes between
their own devices without ever knowing there is any content management present
(like most people don't even know that content on DVDs is encrypted)."

"At the same time, it provides just enough protection to prevent the casual
and incremental erosion of the value of HD broadcast content."

Most users are unaware DVDs are encrypted because determined reverse engineers
published circumvention tools far and wide. If anything they should be
striving for just a little more success than DVD DRM.

